# 3D Solidworks Rendered Design To Share



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

He I have a Friday gift for you all:
Last night I was thinking how I would change the forks to bring them closer and give them angle to avoid fork hits and and band wear on the forks. All technical BS and debate aside; it's a pretty cool design (If I do say so myself).
So, create and enjoy!!!!!!!
I'm sure that this design would be great in wood, micarta, G10-11, Hdpe, ect







....








View attachment justplainduke carbon fiber combat custom front.pdf


View attachment justplainduke carbon fiber combat custom side.pdf


P.S. I intentionally did NOT put the detail dimensions because that would take all of your creativity away!


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

That is cool I hope some can make it out of G10 or micarta it would be great,I would like to own one


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Looks good!


----------



## Always_Running (Aug 3, 2011)

I just made this and it's great love the design thanks


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

Always_Running said:


> I just made this and it's great love the design thanks


You just made one!!!????

Pics my man, send us the pics!!!


----------



## AlmostHuman (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm currently trying to get a water jet cutting firm to give me some quotes on some projects , looks like another likely candidate , I can't believe how quickly I've put the naturals to one side . Long may your creativity grace these pages .....


----------



## Always_Running (Aug 3, 2011)

justplainduke said:


> I just made this and it's great love the design thanks


You just made one!!!????

Pics my man, send us the pics!!![/quote]I will as soon as I get to my camera probably Sunday


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool design, thanks for sharing


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

I finished mine and posted the results under another thread in the forum, but here it is in a nutshell:
Shoots well
No problems yet
Prototype in Ash
Comfortable and strangely enough it seems to ease the pull on my frame holding hand. 









After testing I drilled the handle and applied poly coat.


----------



## SuwaneeRick (Apr 4, 2011)

It's a work of art, my man. Very nice, and very generous of you to share it with everyone.


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

SuwaneeRick said:


> It's a work of art, my man. Very nice, and very generous of you to share it with everyone.


It's my pleasure; I like that I can give a little for all of the help that the members given to me.


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

So how does it shoot Luke?


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Duke!!!! This is no B.S., Before I even saw the one you made, I said to myself, "This is a good one to make out of ash." Then I saw the one you made.

Thanks for sharing. It's on my list.

P.S. Interesting design on the fork tips. I wonder about the effect of turning them in?... I'm no scientist so I will have to try it and see.


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

Dayhiker said:


> Duke!!!! This is no B.S., Before I even saw the one you made, I said to myself, "This is a good one to make out of ash." Then I saw the one you made.
> 
> Thanks for sharing. It's on my list.
> 
> P.S. Interesting design on the fork tips. I wonder about the effect of turning them in?... I'm no scientist so I will have to try it and see.


Dayhiker my friend, it shoots straight as an arrow...with the tips turned in is gives extra support to the bands to draw them towards a more centered position consistently.


----------

